# naughty or nice?



## alasdairm

well, have you been naughty or have you been nice?

alasdair


----------



## Eveleivibe

Naughty. I need a spanking :D

How about you, Ali? Is Santa visiting you this year?  

Evey


----------



## PotatoMan

i've been a very good boy. but too bad santa doesn't fucking exist amirite?


----------



## Mel22

Nice. I've been very nice. I am going to have a fantastic xmas this year and I cannot wait because I DESERVE IT


----------



## Pharcyde

When it comes to Santa I'm nice
But the lord knows I've been sinnin


----------



## Venrak

I've become a well-lubricated cog in the clockwork of the economy this year after five years of being a parasite due to acute psychological and cognitive dysfunction, so I think I've been...nice? Hell, I could literally be a fucking millionaire right now, but I choose not to do silly things like encode customer's banking information in things like a deck of playing cards.

Is not doing something naughty because you know it's naughty but would 11/10 do it again if you'd not get caught the same as doing something nice?


----------



## GodandLove

I want a new Sexy Sissy for Christmas. One that will obey Daddy and do what he's told.


----------



## Eveleivibe

GodandLove said:


> I want a new Sexy Sissy for Christmas. One that will obey Daddy and do what he's told.



Glad you're back, Gody, Merry Christmas 

Evey


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I've been extremely neutral.
I've learned that's how you get the best presents.
Also I eat lots of fiber and recommend that to everyone else ass well.


----------



## RDP89

Venrak said:


> I've become a well-lubricated cog in the clockwork of the economy this year after five years of being a parasite due to acute psychological and cognitive dysfunction, so I think I've been...nice? Hell, I could literally be a fucking millionaire right now, but I choose not to do silly things like encode customer's banking information in things like a deck of playing cards.
> 
> Is not doing something naughty because you know it's naughty but would 11/10 do it again if you'd not get caught the same as doing something nice?



Yeah, I'd say it's about the same.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Eveleivibe said:


> Naughty. I need a spanking :D


Since you asked so nicely...


----------



## bingey

As soon as I clicked I knew there was going to be sadomasochistic content in here.


----------



## MUSHET

Depends what's considered to be naughty, as long as there were no murders committed, is that nice enough?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Mr.Hankey said:


> Since you asked so nicely...



hahahahahaha :D

Evey


----------



## SixBuckets

Naughty, but nice about it.


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## StarOceanHouse

i've been horny


----------



## Way|0st

i've been real good this year.  living healthy in some areas , others need a little work.


----------



## Pharcyde

Naughty


----------



## beagleboy

My moms told me that she plans on outright buying my two sisters and I shit throughout the year because she doesnt celebrate Christmas or birthdays.


----------



## Illyria99

Neither. Both. Whatever...


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'm good until I get caught


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Iirc you actually want to get caught.
Cum handed.
Great fun.


----------



## D's

Naughty. As. Fuck.


----------



## Pharcyde

So _sooooooo_ fucking naughty


----------



## spacejunk

Naughty.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ nice!


----------



## zephyr

Satan cant get xmas presents!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Nice


----------



## herbavore

I refuse to think in these binary terms.


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Kittycat5

Im non-binary. Or perhaps gay. Not sure what the difference is tbph.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Well, there is a slight difference:
Binaries are just ones and zeroes while gays like to fuck each others in the rectum.
Now you know.


----------



## Kittycat5

Well thats like putting a 1 into a 0 is it not? Then what is quantum computing where it can be both 1 and 0 at the same time?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

True data. 
It's called quantum gay.
That where you can put your dick in several rectums at the same time.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Such is the multiverse. One finger in many rectums. Amen.


----------



## Xorkoth

I've been a little of both.  Maybe a lot of both actually.


----------



## swilow

I've been a total cunt. I think I need to spank somebody.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Surely you're the one who should be spanked (not pleasurably) for cuntishness?
I've been unfulfillingly naughty & a bit good


----------



## BocaCerrada

Always naughty. Being nice is boring.


----------



## swilow

Buspersons Holiday said:


> Surely you're the one who should be spanked (not pleasurably) for cuntishness?
> I've been unfulfillingly naughty & a bit good



That ain't how it works in my house.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Would you then kindly show us how things work down there?


----------



## swilow

Its all based on clockwork and steam power.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

That's steamy hot!
You don't happen to have any blue prints?


----------



## Santa

*Santa* comes at night to spank all the worthy, whether naughty or nice! 

*Ho Ho Ho!*


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Howdy ho ho ho, Santa!
You forgot your whip last time.
Here you go, I even washed it.







*NSFW*:


----------



## Kittycat5

Who the hell is this Santa. I dont like lies.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Don't tell anyone I told you, but
his last name is Claus.
You could try searching his full name from the internet and see what comes up.


----------



## Kittycat5

I said dont lie, Hank. Santa Claus. How dumb a name is that. Kittycat5 is even more original.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Hey it wasn't my idea.
I'm just an innocent bystander.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

The thing I have trouble with re the title of this thread is that 'naughty' just kind of implies a bit of harmless mischief, rather than doing something fucked-up or stupid that means you don't deserve any presents or you've fucked yourself over with poor decision making

I personally think title should be 'Fucked shit up fuckwit or nice?'


----------



## zephyr

I tried being nice.

Ive been naughty.

Is santa going to ive me drugs or lumps of coal?


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Both
You gotta keep those home fires burning for when the drugs run out


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's hard to say.

I think i'm generally more nice than naughty. Or at least, nice to others and naughty with myself.


----------



## Xorkoth

I would say my naughtiness is also directed at myself.  Or, at my girlfriend, but that's a different type of "naughty".  Santa doesn't care about that kind.  Wait, DOES HE??


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I think Santa's a virgin, so he honestly might..


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Xorkoth

madness00 said:


> I think Santa's a virgin, so he honestly might..



But what about Mrs. Clause?  Do they have a sexless marriage?  Is it a farce because it would be hard to get voted into the Santa office without a nice pretty picture of an ordinary domestic life?  Does Santa get voted in?  Is Santa in the closet or is he just weirdly asexual?  Was he abused as a child?  Was Santa ever a child or was he created as an adult?  if he was created as an adult, is it even possible he was voted in?  Does Santa represent a dictatorship?  Are the elves oppressed?  Is it blatant slavery?  In this day and age?  is the reason we aren't even 100% sure he's real just so he can hide the human rights abuses?

These are the questions we should be asking...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol.

Didn't you know Mrs. Claus was just a made up character? Like the easter bunny.

Yeah, there are a lot of moving parts. Santa being asexual may fit - I think the extent of his sexuality is jerking off while watching families sleep. His strange lack of documentation in regards to childhood leads me to believe he spawned as adult, or possible raised by elves in the forest. Not sure about the nature of the elves relation ship with him, but he is clearly the most fit to drive stick, as elves can't even reach the clutch. Now, the mystery behind him and the whole alleged human rights fiasco is just something that _the world may never know.._


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I like to think of myself as 'naughty but nice'.

Everyone else thinks I'm a cunt... 


As for Santa, definite paedo! Why else would he creep into kids' rooms and leave them presents? If that's not blatant grooming, I don't know what is!

I just feel sorry for those poor elves - and the reindeer...


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## neversickanymore

Shadowmeister said:


> I would say my naughtiness is also directed at myself.  Or, at my girlfriend, but that's a different type of "naughty".  Santa doesn't care about that kind.  Wait, DOES HE??



Every man cares about that


----------



## 6am-64-14m

A little of both.
Married and don't screw around but it's nice to meet beautiful women all the time. Just a pretty smile still gets my wood up. I know... TMI.


----------



## Speed King

madness00 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Didn't you know Mrs. Claus was just a made up character? Like the easter bunny.
> 
> Yeah, there are a lot of moving parts. Santa being asexual may fit - I think the extent of his sexuality is jerking off while watching families sleep. His strange lack of documentation in regards to childhood leads me to believe he spawned as adult, or possible raised by elves in the forest. Not sure about the nature of the elves relation ship with him, but he is clearly the most fit to drive stick, as elves can't even reach the clutch. Now, the mystery behind him and the whole alleged human rights fiasco is just something that _the world may never know.._



Lol!

Santa has to be a creep. He lets kids sit on his lap all day long during December. 

Him and Ms Claus are chubs so I am sure she gives him handy j?s or bj?s. 

I like to think of Santa like the
Cheech and Chong ? Santa and his old lady?

Yeah, that?s Santa. A little magic dust gets him to fly around the world, lol.


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Naughty

Help me im ruined

I mean

Heheh going to get coal


----------



## Speed King

I?m nice. I?m getting good things! Santa thinks I?m cool. Going to bring me a sheet of......


----------



## Xorkoth

I've been naughty today and taken several drugs.  And will take one more.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

I dont know if Ive been naughty or nice but I would really love some jelly beans for christmas!


----------



## w01fg4ng

2:1 (Bubble Gum to Watermelon) sounds nice to me.


----------



## mal3volent

Y'all need to try the starburst jelly beans ooommmggah


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Speed King said:


> Santa thinks I?m cool.




Heh, always important TBPH.


----------



## jasperkent

Oddly enough, I've been more nice than naughty this year.

Peace&Love,
jasper


----------



## 6am-64-14m

naughty tonight
Edit: didn't happen...lol


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'd say naughty.

Some nasty drug binges left wreckage.


----------



## Speed King




----------



## cduggles

I want to be naughty but I'm nice as of late. Boooooo!


----------



## Speed King




----------



## Speed King




----------



## 6am-64-14m

^^ Oh, shit...! ^^
_That_ is fucked-up. lol


----------



## Ketamania

Mostly nice but I guess it all depends who you ask


----------



## Shambles

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> I like to think of myself as 'naughty but nice'.
> 
> Everyone else thinks I'm a cunt...



Well you would think that. Being a cunt. Ya cunt 




F.U.B.A.R. said:


> As for Santa, definite paedo! Why else would he creep into kids' rooms and leave them presents? If that's not blatant grooming, I don't know what is!
> 
> I just feel sorry for those poor elves - and the reindeer...



Much like MJ, fans seem to be eminently capable of overlooking this extremely salient point. Suspect it's summat to do with shiny baubles, expensive participant ribbons and, most importantly, collective guilt overriding basic common sense and revulsion.






#ElfButtsMatter


----------

